# Can I use a 65w Macbook Power Adapter with MacBook Pro?



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I know it's not advisable to go the other way, but the MacBook's power adapter is attractive because of its size. Are there any problems with doing this?


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Interesting question! Older Mac laptops were pretty much interchangeable with some limited performance restrictions. Based on the current Magsafe Power Adapter specs, I wouldn't want to be the first to try it; the difference is *significant*.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Actually the OTHER way is fine. An adapter only provides as much power as is called for by the device.
Mostly likely the MPB will run but not charge as the charging will call for more than the 65watt can supply.
It MIGHT charge when the MPB is off. Monitor the heat tho - you might cook the 65 watt adapter.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Not possible. You can use an 85W adapter with the MacBook, however.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I don't see why not. I'm using a 45W adapter for my 15" Powerbook, which should be on the 65W. I works fine, it just takes a while to charge while it is running, and if the battery dies, I can't just plug it in and boot it; the battery needs to charge for a little while first. I bought the powerbook used, and I didn't realize it was the wrong adapter until I tried to run the battery firmware update.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ah Lars = face planted again.
See the difference between theory and experience is actually trying something.

So I took a MacBook charger - plugged it into a MacBook Pro with no battery and it booted.
Then put the battery in and it booted
Then plugged and unplugged the adapter - all well - adapter not getting hot - battery indicator works as normal but I suspect it's not charging - but it's also not draining the battery.

I suspect on a 17" with a full load of everything the charging circuit might bog but for casual use the 65w is fine as far as function goes. Acts very much like the earlier 45w/65w sets. Will run the MacBook Pro fine, may not charge it.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Unfortunately I can't find the document, but I remember I read on Apple's site (or was it in MacWorld?) that using a MacBook adapter on a MBP is fine, but will likely not provide enough power to charge it. If Apple says it's okay, then there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Update.
The adapter stayed completely cool and the battery was fully charged the next morning.

I suspect when the MacBook Pro goes to sleep the battery charging starts up.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

MacDoc,

Thanks for playing "guinea pig" and the confirmation.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Update.
> The adapter stayed completely cool and the battery was fully charged the next morning.
> 
> I suspect when the MacBook Pro goes to sleep the battery charging starts up.


Thanks from the original poster as well; am I to understand that it _doesn't charge_ when in use (i.e. percentage never changes) or is that just speculation?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

OK all you smart guys. A question from the great unwashed: how do you physically connect the machines? I have not seen connector adaptors yet. Did I miss something?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Milhaus I did not stay and observe but it appears there is no charging symbol when it's on and the "plugged in" is greyed out but it will power the MPB with the battery out and charge when it's asleep - those two things I know for sure.

Bottom line - it works adequately for secondary charger use.
The circuitry in these is pretty accommodating ( they are universal power ).

•••
Moscool........I have NO idea what you are asking.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> •••
> Moscool........I have NO idea what you are asking.


OK, got 'clarity' now: iBook and PowerBook shared the 45w adapter, the MP and MBP don't. Pretty stupid.

I thought the thread referred to using and iBook/PB adapter on one of the recent machines... hence the question of converter from round to square connector


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh yeah, one more thing about my situation with the Powerbook: When I put it to sleep and have it plugged in, the power adapter buzzes. And quite loud too. Aside from that, it's ok. 

"(It) buzzes like a fridge, (it's) like a de-tuned radio..."


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Should anyone be afraid of using Magsafe adapters? There's some VERY poor reviews/reports at the Apple Store on both the 65W and the 85W models.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/6414001/65
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/6414001/85


----------

